# Man we are ambulances now



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Tonight I had some crazy gay couples who did lots of annoying stuff and i dropped them off to condos.


And then I had one of our own Ajuuran blood women in need of emergency and she used Lyft to ask to get taken to Regions Hospital Emegency room so I rushed her there. Air was cooler at night so was able to get more torque from my Corolla.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Man we are ambulances now


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 621074


For $4 lot of us Lyft drivers have driven people to Emergency rooms. If it's an emergency I just drive them as fast as possible and if cop stops me for speeding or whatever, I'll just show him my app.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

2 years


One time.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

you are young for so much drama.

Your life will be very interesting.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> For $4 lot of us Lyft drivers have driven people to Emergency rooms. If it's an emergency I just drive them as fast as possible and if cop stops me for speeding or whatever, I'll just show him my app.


Man I wouldnt expect any cops to cut you
any slack unless the pax is actively dying
You dont have lights or any permissions
to break traffic laws
I wouldnt speed any more than normal unless someones life was actually at stake


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Man I wouldnt expect any cops to cut you
> any slack unless the pax is actively dying
> You dont have lights or any permissions
> to break traffic laws
> I wouldnt speed any more than normal unless someones life was actually at stake


emergency room is emergency room


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

I drove a rider in labor to the emergency room years ago. Don't worry, if you deliver the baby, Uber will chip in a cleaning fee.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

ubercrashdummy said:


> I drove a rider in labor to the emergency room years ago. Don't worry, if you deliver the baby, Uber will chip in a cleaning fee.


gross puke


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

It's okay, I'm an Uber driver!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

ubercrashdummy said:


> I drove a rider in labor to the emergency room years ago. Don't worry, if you deliver the baby, Uber will chip in a cleaning fee.


$80 cleaning fee won't cancel out the fact that your car will be a totaled biohazard salvage. Copious amounts of blood and all sorts of other bodily fluids


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Man we are ambulances now



You are just learning this?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are just learning this?


$4 ambulance asses so pax can avoid a real $10k Ambulance bill


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> $4 ambulance *****s so pax can avoid a real $10k Ambulance bill


Taxicabs have been discount ambulances and moving vans for years.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Some will bleed in your car


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Some will bleed in your car


Your reply and the Michael Jackson Thriller 80s Era avatar you have is like super super creepy man. Goodness tonight you creeped me out. Good thing some L is warming me up in the inside right now.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I refuse hospital runs if I see anyone in distress/bleeding/recently and/or violently disfigured. I'm not an ambulance. 
I don't have sirens and flashy lights. 
I don't have a defib machine, blood bags, ivs, or oxygen. 
I'm not trained to keep you from bleeding out, or going into shock. 
Nor am I a nurse or midwife with training on helping you pop out a crotch goblin.
Call a bloody ambulance. Its money, yeah. But better have a debt and live than hand your life over to some untrained side-gig driver.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> View attachment 621750


Cool lamp


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Cool lamp


It's not just any lamp.

It's an:



Spoiler



amber lamp


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I dropped a guy off at a hospital emergency room. He got bit by a shark. He was not going to the nearest hospital, he was going to one over an hour away. Arm was bandaged up pretty thick. Did not see any blood leaking so I took him.

Turns out hey got bit by a shark 3 days ago in the Bahamas and had to come back to FL by sailboat to get proper care. They were east of Nassau when the incident happened. He showed me pictures, it was pretty nasty.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

So, did he tip or what?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

We are ambulance since 4 years ago, when I started driving, about once a year I take someone to the emergency room.


----------

